# Pic of 1st Smoked Salmon w/Maple Glaze



## trece (Aug 14, 2007)

Smoked for about 4 hours w/cherry and apple chips. Marinated in dill/butter and lemon then glazed w/The Maple Glaze.
I'm told it was good, I don't eat fish but I wanted to use the Maple Glaze as perfume. Man that stuff smells great!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 14, 2007)

Loks awsome kiddo! just awsome!


----------



## shellbellc (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks great!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 14, 2007)

looks super. hooked on smoking totally now eh ??


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 14, 2007)

Lookin Good, and yes she has a full blown addiction


----------



## chrish (Aug 16, 2007)

looks good and maple works great with fish


----------



## flash (Aug 16, 2007)

My only complaint is that the photo is too small


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Trece...
Looks good ...But I have to ask...How thick a piece of salmon was it and how much did it weigh ??? What temp did you smoke it at that you needed to do it for 4 hours??  What internal temp????


----------



## chrish (Aug 17, 2007)

always wanting details


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Gots ta have dem details...
Four hours for an average size salmon fillet I get here  (1.5-2.5 #) can we all say sawdust...smoked at 225* to an internal temp of 140* will give you a very moist and flavorful product...don't need to brine it either....just use some evoo and garlic/pepper and dill...


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks great Trece... You are really getting the hang of this smokin' thing!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to see folks trying that Maple Glaze!!


----------



## trece (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't remember the exact size, but it was average. Approx 1/2" thick, smoked at 225. I didn't use a thermometer, just eyeballed it. I marinated it first w/a butter/dill/lemon mixure for about 2 hours. Then I literally poured a small amount of the maple on just prior to smoking. It was kinda soupy. I had a plan :) :)
Left it alone for an hour. Then I used a turkey baster and removed excess liquid around the Salmon, and closed it up for another hour. After 2 hours a nice "crust was forming" and I basted it w/Maple. Did the same thing an hour later. It was flakey and tender (I'm told..... I don't eat fish) I cut it up in bite size pieces for my husband to take fishing with him the next day. Definitely no sawdust involved, several people sampled it at the lake and they all said it was tender. I had split some of it in a baggie and added some soy sauce. Later in the day (at the lake) my husband threw those on the grill to heat up and he said that was great. Again, its hard for me to comment since I didn't taste it or eat it, I just wanted to see if I could do it.
Sorry for the long explanation...
Trece


----------

